# [solved]System-Festplatte mit dd im laufenden Betrieb klonen

## schachti

Ich möchte meine System-Festplatte mit dd auf eine identische Festplatte kopieren (zwecks Einbau in einen fast baugleichen PC). Da das Partitionslayout relativ kompliziert ist (viele Partitionen, teilweise verschlüsselt, verschiedene Betriebssysteme) möchte ich es mir leicht machen und das mit dd machen. Hat jemand sowas schonmal im laufenden Betrieb erfolgreich gemacht, oder sollte ich das lieber von einer LiveCD aus machen?

EDIT: solved.

----------

## Erdie

Also bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man das nur durch booten eines Fremdsystems machen kann. Das gleiche gilt für Backups auf diesem Wege. Wäre schön wenn ich mich irren würde, denn dann könnte ich prime online Backups machen. Aber da sich die Daten auf der Platte im laufenden Betrieb permanent ändern, sehe ich da wenig Chancen.

-Erdie

----------

## piewie

Eine konsistente Sicherung der Partitionen im laufenden Betrieb (ohne laufende Datenbanken) kannst Du über die Snapshot-Funktion von LVM erreichen -   sonst nicht. Ich empfehle tar statt dd. 

Vorsicht mit der Partitionstabelle - diese wird Dir dd überbügeln, wenn Du nicht auf die Blockgröße achtest.

Wenn Du kein LVm im Einsatz hast, dann boote von CD (oder was auch immer) und benutze tar -cjvp (außer Du verwendest erweiterte Berechtigungsmethoden, dann brauchst Du auch eine tar-Erweiterung).

----------

## ali_baba_in_alpha_caves

DD funktioniert mit FSEEK auf block devices. Das heisst, die interne Struktur zwischen Quelle und Ziel Festplatten müssen eins zu eins übereinstimmen.

Die Methode funktioniert, solange immer wieder das gleiche Hardware vorkommt, und immer wieder die gleiche Quellen benutzt werden. 

Auch die fehlerhaften Stellen werden durch den DD-Vorgänge blind übergenommen. Wenn ein Cluster, oder eine Einstellung auf der Quellen Festplatte falsch wäre, dann werden diese Fehlern einfach geerbt, und das brand neue System muss damit (über)leben. Es ist eben klüger, und auch technisch interessant, einen Skript zu konzipieren, damit die Partitionen einzel gebaut werden, und die Daten mit eine Überprüfung der Prüfsumme kopiert werden. Nur so, kann man das System anpassen, falls mal andere Festplatten vorkommen, oder unterschiedliche System Konfigurationen in den Händen landen. Es ist eben nicht sehr klug, einfach die Daten durch einen Fseek auf eine Festplatte zu eine andere zu Pipen, die Methode ist weder Zuverlässig noch Fehlerbeständig.

----------

## SinoTech

 *piewie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vorsicht mit der Partitionstabelle - diese wird Dir dd überbügeln, wenn Du nicht auf die Blockgröße achtest.
> ...

 

Die Platte sollte (inkl. der Partitionstabelle.) 1:1 kopiert werden, unabhängig von der Blockgröße. Wo genau siehst du da das Problem?

 *ali_baba_in_alpha_caves wrote:*   

> DD funktioniert mit FSEEK auf block devices. Das heisst, die interne Struktur zwischen Quelle und Ziel Festplatten müssen eins zu eins übereinstimmen.
> 
> Die Methode funktioniert, solange immer wieder das gleiche Hardware vorkommt, und immer wieder die gleiche Quellen benutzt werden.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Das einzige Problem ist das die Partitionstabelle kopiert wird, und deswegen Ziel und Quelle die gleiche Struktur haben müssen. Mit FSEEK hat das aber relativ wenig zu tun.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Aber da sich die Daten auf der Platte im laufenden Betrieb permanent ändern, sehe ich da wenig Chancen.
> 
> 

 

Ack.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## manuels

Wenn du experimentierfreudig bist, dann nutze btrfs mit seinem Snapshot-Feature.

----------

## schachti

Da hatte ich leider vergessen, den Thread vor einem halben Jahr auf solved zu setzen - hab's damals mit tar gelöst.

----------

